# Aug. 3 Pigeon Show in PA



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The White Rose Pigeon Association of south central Pennsylvania summer show is on August 3, 2008. Lunch, sale section and good times..Entry form and details are on the club's website:

http://www.whiterosepigeon.com

Thanks,

hope to see you there,

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------

